# Rear Parking Light Help



## jharmon718 (Sep 5, 2008)

Today my friend who was following behind me said I had a taillight out on my passanger side. I went to Advance Auto Parts and got new bulbs for the parking lights. After putting in the new bulb in, the light still wouldnt come on. I checked the connector in the taillight and had my friend hit the brakes, turn on the turn signals and put it in reverse. Every pin lit up when the corresponding light was turned on... except the parking light, I dont know where to check next. Also all the driver side lights work so I know it isn't the fuse. So if anyone could help me out that would be great.
Thanks,
James H.
Just so I'm clear it is Bulb #3 in the picture.










_Modified by jharmon718 at 11:51 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## jharmon718 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Rear Parking Light Help (jharmon718)*

bump


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Parking Light Help (jharmon718)*

So the front right parking light and front right sidemarker work? I'd start by checking for power at the connector to the tail light.


----------



## jharmon718 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Rear Parking Light Help (jharmon718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_So the front right parking light and front right sidemarker work? I'd start by checking for power at the connector to the tail light.



_Quote, originally posted by *jharmon718* »_*I checked the connector in the taillight *and had my friend hit the brakes, turn on the turn signals and put it in reverse. Every pin lit up when the corresponding light was turned on... except the parking light

I did that already... But i fixed it. It was the fuse for the rights side city lights and rear parking light.
Thanks anyway.
James


----------



## corrado67846 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Rear Parking Light Help (jharmon718)*

I have the same problem my whole driver side lights dont work including my side markers. can you tell me where the right side parking lights fuse is at. I check all my fuses in the fuse box and they are all good. Thanks...


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Rear Parking Light Help (jharmon718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jharmon718* »_
I did that already... But i fixed it. It was the fuse for the rights side city lights and rear parking light.
Thanks anyway.
James

Yeah I was just about to say there are two different fuses, one for the left, one for the right. but glad to see you got it figured out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

